# MMA - Pudzianowski(the strongest man in the world) vs Thompson(Coloseuss) (the uk



## jacekluc (May 14, 2011)

THE BIGGEST MMA GALA IN POLAND!

Watch the fight between the strongest man in the world Mariusz Pudzianowski and English fighter â€"Colossus James Thompson.

KSW XVI Gala in Ergo Arena in Gdansk!

Watch the whole event on IPLA tv with no ads! Visit: ipla :: KSW

Live broadcast: Saturday, May the 21st, at 8:00 p.m. CET.

The best Polish player, Mamed Chalidow, will face Matt Lindland. Good news for Jan Blachowiczâ€™s fans â€" he will also take part in the event, fighting against Toni Valtonenem, who defeated Łukasz Jurkowski during the XVth Gala in March. Another exciting duel is certainly a fight between James Zikic and Michał Materla. Zikic won his fight against Antoni Chmielewski among the XVth Gala. Materla, in turn, gave no chance to Frenchman Gregory Bebene. You will also watch Marcin RÃ³żalskiâ€™s next fight in MMA formula. Artur Sowiński will also come back to the ring.

visit: KSW - Martial Art Confrontation - Official KSW Federation website for more information

see our trailer on: YouTube - KSW's Channel


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL thought when I heard this guy was coming to MMA he'd fight someone like James Thompson.


----------



## bulldog7676 (Oct 24, 2010)

As a Strong Man Pudzianowski a legend,

as an MMA Fighter he struggles the guys are to big,

his fights all end up the same way-him gased out,

with his face mashed up!!

He should go into WWE!!


----------



## jacekluc (May 14, 2011)

Yes, normally I would agree with you that he is too big for MMA fights and to be the strongest is no everything, but.. first of all Pudzianowski lost more than 30 kg from his weight. secondly he trains all techniques with the best trainers and fighters.. every day for many hours..he is very ambitious and when he always want to be the best ..whatever he does. Just watch this on Saturday and see..


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

saw him fight on a show called mooshin not sure how long ago thatwas (might have been a re run) so not sure how much hes improved but he looked terrible in that fight he was gassed in 3 mins and was as said before just had his face smashed by big tim silva but yeah i will defo be watching this fight


----------



## MrDave56 (May 18, 2011)

in my opinion i think that Pudzianowski will do fairly decent, if he has been training then he will. imagine that guy on top of you smashing your face in ground and pound. now that would hurt. i think he will be training his cardio and wrestling. and i think he will win the fight.


----------



## jacekluc (May 14, 2011)

guys! it is the best organised event I have ever seen! watch it live just now!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Spoilers / results Below....

KSW 16 Results

Mamed Khalidov def. Matt Lindland via submission (guillotine choke), R1.
James Thompson def. Mariusz Pudzianowski via submission (arm triangle), R2.
Jan Blachowicz def. Toni Valtonen via submission (rear naked choke), R2.
Michal Materla def. James Zikic via unanimous decision.
Artur Sowinksi def. Cengiz Dana via unanimous decision.
Attila Vegh def. Grigor Aschugbabjan via TKO (knee), R2.
Marcin Rozalski def. Sergey Shemetov via TKO (doctor's stoppage), R1.


----------



## jacekluc (May 14, 2011)

so guys..what do you think about this fight..?


----------



## jacekluc (May 14, 2011)

KSW 16 Mamed Khalidov vs Matt Lindland (21.05.2011):

YouTube - ‪KSW 16 Mamed Khalidov vs Matt Lindland (21.05.2011)‬‏


----------



## jacekluc (May 14, 2011)

YouTube - ‪KSW 16 Mamed Khalidov vs Matt Lindland (21.05.2011)‬‏


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Well up against a second rate fighter and once again too gassed to defend himself after a couple of minutes..I cannot understand why James did not just kick box him - in particular kickcs as his reach is way bigger. Pudz looks very weak tech wise when he is on the bottom and is obviously still learning - I do not think he will get far as their is a big difference with having heart from lifting a shit heavy weight to getting smashed when you are shattered and having the will to keep going plus against any good fighter he is giving away years worth of fighting - yes I am aware he has done some sort of stand up (even tho he still throws arm punches)!. Still get's MMA more buzz which is good.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Let's be honest those punches were embarassing, no one no matter what their background should be on the big stage throwing arm punches and relying on them to walk forward into their opponent, it's just laughable and kind of like your average town centre fight on a weekend. I'm actually quite disappointed in Mariusz for the way he's fought, he did bang on for a long time about a good background in fighting and considering there are more than enough decent fighters in Poland I would have thought he would have had a better showing than he has done. He should drop this really.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pudzianowski fighting in MMA is just a bit of a freak show tbh, If anything he should of at least took a few years out to train and learn proper basic technique first?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Those last 2 posts are on the money for me  .....I was trying to be diplomatic!.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ever the diplomat Si! 

Go on, kick off, you're amongst friends! LOL


----------

